# Softly, Softly Sanding



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sounds like you need better friends ducks.i was gonna get some but looks like the company is in the uk so dont think ill go there.maybe i kind find a us dealer.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought several sampler packs of those exact same sponges from Rockler a few years back. They were "seconds" in that they were mis-cut but the price was great. I also marked mine as to grit number just like you did. As an after thought, you have the exact same hand writing I do and I am missing a few of those now that I think about it! Hmmmm…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> you have the exact same hand writing I do and I am missing a few of those now that I think about it! Hmmmm…..
> - splintergroup


You should have a chat with ""rc"":https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle about his *wallet* and *sander*... maybe the two of you could take out a *class action* against me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> sounds like you need better friends ducks.i was gonna get some but looks like the *company is in the uk* so dont think ill go there.maybe i kind find a us dealer.
> 
> - pottz


UK???... Since when have the poms accepted green backs? The supplier is just around the corner from you in FL… walking distance.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> sounds like you need better friends ducks.i was gonna get some but looks like the *company is in the uk* so dont think ill go there.maybe i kind find a us dealer.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i was looking for a us dealer couldn't find any,whats the link.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Do I detect things getting a little abrasive here?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Do I detect things getting a little abrasive here?
> 
> - robscastle


yeah sometimes the duck '"rubs" me the wrong way-ha !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Do I detect things getting a little abrasive here?
> 
> - robscastle


I'll let that pass to the keeper through gritted teeth.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey what ever happened to the stooges,we used to be the team that destroyed a thread,high jacked some of the best,now we seem all fragmented?seems we cant even tear apart a kind comment anymore.are we getting soft boys ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> hey what ever happened to the stooges,we used to be the team that destroyed a thread,high jacked some of the best,now we seem all fragmented?seems we cant even tear apart a kind comment anymore.are we getting soft boys ?
> 
> - pottz


*pottzy* is that *tear appart* as in rip up, or *tear appart* as in water from the eyes?
Hell, we've been writing to many posts and getting all absorbed by your *corona crazy* to spread our wings and look for potential *blocker victims*… it's kinda self-destroying to hijack one's own blogs…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey what ever happened to the stooges,we used to be the team that destroyed a thread,high jacked some of the best,now we seem all fragmented?seems we cant even tear apart a kind comment anymore.are we getting soft boys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


the only tears im talkin about are from the helpless victims of our tom foolery duck.those were the days.although the two of us still manage to tick a few off here.


----------

